# Big Project Status



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally assembling my dream layouts in my new retirement house. I have a 1,700 sqft room below my garage for my HO and 1:32 platforms. The HO has two sections (10x22 and 12x20) connected at a 30-degree angle dogleg. It will have both railroad and slot cars. The 1:32 is all slot cars.

I spent many hours researching lighting and came up with a drop ceiling light box above each platform. They feature dimmable Cree LED TW series 4100K 4000L and 90CRI troffer lights. I was seeking 250-300 Lux at the 34-inch platform height and got 270 Lux. The pattern is very evenly distributed, minimal shadowing and should yield great scenery color accuracy.

Yesterday I started to assemble the benchwork. Decided to only build the frames and wait until all the display cabinets get installed. I have many cabinets that will line the perimeter to display my large car collection. Then I will install the frames on legs, get everything aligned then install the plywood top.

I can keep posting updates if interested. It should be pretty nice.

Photos show light box construction and platform frame assemblies.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds awesome.
Nice to have lotsa' room.

L.S.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great train room. You should have a blast with that much room. I am still getting
closer to my dream layout. I have to finish a couple projects up staires first and
then the layout. I have a 26 X 16 room in the basement. Doing an around the walls 
layout. About 80 feet. Right now I am planning 30" deep. Have fun with yours. I
am doing LED lights also. Everything else has a yellow tint to it. Up staires is all LED.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stop it!!
You guys are killing me!!

L.S.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

LateStarter said:


> Stop it!!
> You guys are killing me!!
> 
> L.S.


If it helps, my layout room is 9-1/2 x 9-1/2.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Dang, I guess misery loves company.
I feel ya'

L.S.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Envy that space. very comfortable room.

First thought for later time san effort saving.
Drill lots of holes in the cross members to 
accomodate the wiring that will come.

What are your track plans? A continuous running
layout with lots of switching possibilities? DCC?

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Suddenly,my 11 X 8 train room looks sooooooo small.............,...


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

LateStarter said:


> Stop it!!
> You guys are killing me!!
> 
> L.S.


:lol_hitting:

You and me both!

-J.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.

I have not made definitive plans for the layout. I know I want two and maybe three main lines that will loop around the rear (wall side) and then return down the center. Will create a passenger station for racing fans for the slot car side. Need to ensure everything is reachable (easy for me as I am 6'5" so my reach is long). 

So center will be mostly scenic elements. The train side is on the left and is approximately 12x18. I estimate the back lines will be 24-28 feet long. Outside line radius will be 32 or 34 inches to accomdate DD40X, Big Boy, GTEL and passenger cars.

I look forward to seeing long consists stretching out. I am freelancing with no particular era although my locomotives are mostly late steam and early diesel. And my slot cars are mostly mid 1960's to mid 1970's.

I will be asking many questions to the forums. I am very knowledgable on the slot car side but newbie on the trains. Current thinking is Digitrax DCC.

I hope to have the platforms all assembled in four or five weeks. I'll post more photos as I progress.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds great, keep us posted.

Magic


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*March 19 Update*

Received the cabinet "shells" and placed them in their locations. 

Will now determine wire routing and hookup of the 192-feet of LED light strips. Then start installing the lights. The cabinets will display my collection of trains, slot cars, plastic models (that I have to build) and diecast cars.

The lower cabinets will also support the plywood top - in addition to 2x4 frames with legs.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

bonez said:


> Received the cabinet "shells" and placed them in their locations.
> 
> Will now determine wire routing and hookup of the 192-feet of LED light strips. Then start installing the lights. The cabinets will display my collection of trains, slot cars, plastic models (that I have to build) and diecast cars.
> 
> The lower cabinets will also support the plywood top - in addition to 2x4 frames with legs.


Can you adopt me? I want to live in that train room! 

-J.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*April 9 Update*

Installed the platforms today. Stood up the frames and placed plywood on top. Will set the base display cabinets next weekend. Then wire all the LED lights.

Still about three weeks away from starting track concepts. That will be the start of the "fun" part. So far this has been a lot of work!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Doing anything with the scenery in the middle of those tables is going to be next to impossible.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Main lines will run along back then turn around down the center. The center will most likely be a lake or simple flat terrain. Will keep slot car layout towards the perimeter on the one side and then the railroad as well on the other side. 

I am tall and have a long reach. I will have grabbers for deslotted cars but will design layout so trajectory will launch cars towards edges.

So mostly scenery in the middle.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice room. :smilie_daumenpos:

Are you going to have the cars off to the right on that table?
Trains on the left side tables?
Too bad you couldn't add the cars and the trains all together somehow on the whole layout. Or are you? I read it fast.

You going to use some foam board? Good for carving out a lake.

Great room! :smilie_daumenpos:
Is that an attic, or just a room?
Second floor? Not a basement?

I will go back and read again.

Edit, OK I missed this part>>>>I have a 1,700 sqft room below my garage.

Just curious. Would this be considered a basement? 
Or is it ground level, garage on the top?
Anyway you look at it it is a nice room.:thumbsup:

If I read it right you are going to have the cars run with the trains?


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

The lower level is considered a "basement." However, it is completely finished with 10-foot flat ceilings. All HVAC is in the floor and no pop-outs on the ceilings. You really cannot tell it is a basement in the traditional definition.

The front side of the Hobby Room and Recreation Room is carved into the mountain so no windows on that side - but full windows/doors on the other walls. The Gym and Spare Bedrooms have windows on two sides as the hillside drops away on the front.

Yes - I will combine the HO cars and railroad onto the large platform. Will have a passenger drop off as a scenic element that ties the two together. The slots are mostly on the 10x22 foot leg and the railroad on the 12x20 foot leg. I am not an operational guy so mostly want long trains running while I race the slot cars.

I will want to put a 1/2-inch layer of foam or other material to provide sound deadening as well as a scenery foundation. I suspect the slot cars will be more quiet as well.

The other platform will be for my 1:32-scale cars. Probably two lane plastic or three lane routed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That will be nice.

2" sheets foam board (the pink or blue stuff) will allow you to make a deeper lake. Stay away from the white kind, it may be cheaper but makes a mess carving on it.
Some sandwich 2/2" foam boards together to get a deeper lake or river running from the lake. Add a river and you can add some bridges on the table.
Just a suggestion......it is your RR.

(Much better with the pictures huh?:thumbsup:
PM a mod T man and Shaygetz are here, they might be able to insert the others. If not PM the gunrunnerjohn, he will insert them for you.)


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks. Good info on the foam. 

BTW - the HO table has to be framed in the center to join the two sections. This will be done after the cabinets are set.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Progress Status January 2017*

Finally got around to taking photos of current progress. Crappy from iPad but will take better ones soon.



Status since last post are many: 



Wired slot car control stations

Installed TV monitors and Trackmate timing system

Finalized slot and railroad layouts

Installed foam sub base

Added artwork to room walls



Next few weeks effort:



Wrap fascia with knotty alder

Wire slot track with power jumpers every eight feet

Start railroad wiring


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow

Very impressive layout. Lots of every kind of
action.

You're gonna have fun with that.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very cool! Love the room you have. Thanks for coming back and updating us with your progress.

Mark


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

My, you've been BUSY...

What is going in the large green patch -- were it looks like the double main line is going to go over a bridge. What will be under the bridge?


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I am making a harbor scene with large ship along the right side with a gantry crane. A fishery at the middle top. And a draw bridge spanning the edge with the two main lines. I am going to put a break in the fascia and have a glass sheet so the bridge can be seen through the glass.

I needed a static scene in this area as it will be difficult to reach if needed.

I am not a prototypical operations kind of guy. Just want nice scenes and two long mains that I can run very long consists. The back mains are about 30-feet long.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

On the slot car track, I see what appears to be 5 stations, did you make the track or do they sell five track pieces?


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

That is the keyboard and mouse for the computer. I use it for the timing system but may also automate some of the railroad.

I made a sliding tray that tucks under the platform when not in use.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

this layout, Wow! Touches on the two things I love the most! 

Thank you Sir


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Did you take the photo of Lauda's car? I have a similar one from Watkins Glen but with number 1 on the car. And is that the NORML BMW below it? 

Oh...and that is one very nice slot car/HO layout.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very impressive and everything is so neat.:appl:


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

The Lauda poster is vintage but still available. The BMW is also vintage Nurburgring. It is the classic flying photo as is the Porsche 911 at the bottom right.

The artwork really helps set the tone of the room. I have another 8x24 platform on the other side of the HO that will be for my 1:32 slots. It also has great artwork along those walls. I grouped them by type as best as possible. I need to add my track lighting to properly display them.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Been Working*

I have been working on other parts of the house since last update. Although I found time to:



Finish railroad electrical (NCE digital)

Completed two storage drawers

Installed AFX Track Clips and mounted track to underlayment

Installed Knotty Alder trim around perimeter

Completed Hobby Workshop so I can start assembling structures for platform (and display models)



See photos.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*More*

Also evaluating scenery colors/textures.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

bonez said:


> I have been working on other parts of the house since last update. Although I found time to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! 

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*April 2018 Update*

Finally took time to take a few photos. Been busy. Spent a lot of time getting the trains to run smooth and consistent. Have been filling in scenery on the race track side working my way towards the train side. Trains look real nice going through the scenic sections.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fantastic! How long is that straightaway overpass of race track?

Also, do slot cars of today have better speed control, or speed graduation than when I was a kid in the '60's? It seemed to me back then there was only two speeds. Fast and stop. Very little in the way of speed control back then as I guess the hand held throttles did not have enough 'speed steps' for lack of a better term. I know they were variable linear pots, but there was not much speed control with the old stuff.

Have slot cars gone digital like model railroading has?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

That is simply beautiful! Awesome! 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's been a while since you posted but that's freakin great!:appl:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's been a while since you posted but that's freakin spetacular!:appl:


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

The main straight is 24-feet long. Total racetrack is 125-feet. I have not calculated the two mains on the railroad but probably 75-80 feet each.

HO slots are not digital but new equipment (cars, controllers, timing system and power supplies) are fantastic. They run REAL well.

Took me a while to ensure the trains all run well before I started to lock in the scenery. There is a lot more train side stuff to do. I have a freight yard, engine yard and harbor scenes to complete. Hoping to have most done by end of 2018.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

BTW. The trains integrate nicely with the slots. I have passenger platforms that receive race fans via three lines. The fans descend down and then pop up on the slot side via subway portals. Then walk around the track scenes.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

The best duel purpose layout I have ever seen. It should be the feature layout for a future MR magazine.

Will you be posting any videos in the future? I would love to see your layout in action.

Thanks.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Amazing layout.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Update*

Took a photo of my railroad control area. I have the NCE power supply and 5-amp controller in a small cubbyhole. Then I made a long linear switch panel to control power to various track sections - (3) passenger lines, (8) engine yard sidings and (10) freight yard sidings.

I wanted to be able to remove power from these sections so all the decoders aren't running and making sounds.

All my turnouts are DCC controlled SMAILS. So no panel needed for those.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Feb 2019 Status*

Can't believe I have not posted since May. Been busy finishing railroad area of my project.

Completed ship models.
Completed harbor water scene.
Working on engine and freight yards.
Working on wharf complex structures.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Heybonez, wonderful layout. Did you build the ships from scratch or are they kits, If kits can you share what they are. I need a freighter and tug for my harbor scene.
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

The steamer is a Sylvan resin kit. The tugboat is a Walthers kit. I modified each with much more details than in the base kits. Both are available.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Excellent Work! 

Any chance of seeing some video of running trains and racing cars?!?!?


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I’ll post a video soon. Is there a file size limit and preferred format? I know how to attach a photo using “manage attachments” but never loaded a video file.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Your harbor water scene looks terrific.
Very nice layout all the way through.
The race track is pretty unique, love it.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

bonez said:


> I’ll post a video soon. Is there a file size limit and preferred format? I know how to attach a photo using “manage attachments” but never loaded a video file.


Upload it to YouTube and post it here.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

bonez, thanks for the reply.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bonez,

Just seeing this thread. That's an incredibly neat, well-built layout. Very nice craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Complete*

I am finished.

I will be taking photos and posting them over the next few days. I have to say it came out spectacular.

I do have to weather my locomotives and rolling stock but that can wait until after summer. I have spent 8-10 hours a day for the last year and need time outside with The Wifey on the lake.

Stay tuned...


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Overall View*

Attempting to post photos from Flickr over several posts. 

These are overall views:

Overall 001 by bonez 300

Overall 002 by bonez 300

Overall 003 by bonez 300

Overall 005 by bonez 300

Overall 007 by bonez 300


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*General Railroad Views*

Overall 007 by bonez 300

Gen RR 002 by bonez 300

Gen RR 006 by bonez 300

Gen RR 007 by bonez 300

Gen RR 008 by bonez 300

Gen RR 010 by bonez 300

Gen RR 011 by bonez 300

Gen RR 012 by bonez 300


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Harbor Scene*

Harbor 001 by bonez 300

Harbor 002 by bonez 300

Harbor 003 by bonez 300

Harbor 004 by bonez 300

Harbor 005 by bonez 300

Harbor 006 by bonez 300

Harbor 010 by bonez 300


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Police Scene*

Mafia guys dumped body into pond and got busted:

Police Scene 001 by bonez 300

Police Scene 002 by bonez 300

Police Scene 003 by bonez 300


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Outstanding. Your railroad is in a class by itself.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Race Track Scenes*

Spectator Scenes 010 by bonez 300

Spectator Scenes 011 by bonez 300

Spectator Scenes 005 by bonez 300

Spectator Scenes 013 by bonez 300

Spectator Scenes 015 by bonez 300

Pit Scene 001 by bonez 300

Pit Scene 002 by bonez 300

Pit Scene 003 by bonez 300

Pit Scene 006 by bonez 300

Pit Scene 010 by bonez 300

Crash Scene 001 by bonez 300

Crash Scene 002 by bonez 300

Carnival 001 by bonez 300

Carnival 002 by bonez 300

Carnival 003 by bonez 300

Carnival 004 by bonez 300


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Next Projects*

I still have some details to add to my layout. But my next projects are:

1:32-scale slot car track:

Misc 003 by bonez 300

And after that I will assemble all these models (double row behind front) for my display cases:

Misc 004 by bonez 300

But I am taking the summer off to play outside. Start back up in the Fall.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Ya done well bonez.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Tamiya and Hasagawa make the best aircraft kits I've ever built. I'd bet their auto models are just as nice.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Outstanding layout in an outstanding setting.
Some very interesting ideas there as well.
The mafia seen is great.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a fantastic looking room and layout. Your craftsmanship is outstanding. :appl::appl:


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Wiring*

I thought I would show some under platform wiring. Most folks have no clue on the electrical complexity to make this operational.

Misc 005 by bonez 300

Misc 006 by bonez 300

Misc 007 by bonez 300


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

*Access Solution*

I am 6'5" with a long arm reach. I planned out the layout so I can reach most areas in case of derailment or other issue. But with a large island style platform I have one area that is too far for my reach. Knowing how Murphy works I came up with a solution that allows me access to a difficult area.

Follows are a series of photos that take you from start to finish of my solution. 

I placed six trees in specific areas that when removed provide mounting points for a PVC frame that I then place a plywood top to step onto. I weigh 205-pounds and it is more that strong enough. I am using a piece of wood I had lying around until I get to the lumber yard for a larger platform.

Misc 008 by bonez 300

Misc 009 by bonez 300

Misc 010 by bonez 300

Misc 011 by bonez 300

Misc 013 by bonez 300

Misc 012 by bonez 300

Misc 014 by bonez 300


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's an ingenious idea! 
I do hope that car driver is OK.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, looks great. A lot to take in. :thumbsup:

Love your entry doors, they do make a statement. You carve them?
Love the crash scene, and the portable creeper you made up.

Pit row. :thumbsup: Too bad they don't make a cutoff track piece where the cars can pull in for pit stops.

Everything looks great. The WHOLE room. :smilie_daumenpos:

You need a little ladder on the little dock so the boaters can get up and down? Maybe a little floating dock for the boats to tie up to over there? And a hot dog cart? 

I also think you need a few more racing cars? Ha ha ha


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's IMPRESSIVE! Very nice! I agree, the doors make a statement right up front, and you're not disappointed when you open them. :thumbsup:


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks again for the comments.

I had a wood carver carve many doors in my house. It adds a nice touch.

There was a pit road side track mechanism back in the old days. We made them solenoid controlled back in the 1960's. But they never worked well. Looked toylike for me.

I will add more details to that dock scene. The fisherman are actually railroad shop workers on lunch break. The dock was something they created.

The cars in the pit scene are static display only. I have runners that I store in the cabinet at the platform corner. I have many more to unpack. I bought 2-3 of everything so would have static, runners and sellers. Been collecting for over thirty years. Amazing what this stuff fetches on the auction sites so I am glad I have sellers too. Down the road...Maybe...

I really have only run the railroad and slot cars as I put the layout together. Once I was satisfied with the operational performance of a section I completed I would move to the next scene/task. It has been all work and no play!

DSC_0003 by bonez 300

DSC_0001 by bonez 300

DSC_0002 by bonez 300


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Absolutely Fantastic!:appl:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, that is the most amazing setup I have ever seen! Holy moly. Just unbelievable.


----------

